# Is this



## Sushii (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi am new and looking to start a small salt water tank I have been lurking on several sites when I came across a neat thing that I think they call a pico or such.... here is a link to it , my question is this real or not and can it be done ?http://www.nano-tanks.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=134
If it is real how hard would something like this be or can you bye them premade ??


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Let me start by saying your wallet is about to shrink in size if you have never done saltwater and try to start small. BIG mistake in saltwater. Small tanks are for experineced people only and even then they make mistakes.

Anybody that starts into SW with anything smaller than 50 gallons is a fool. And a fool and his/her wallet are soon seperated!

The larger the body of water the easier it is to keep stable. Going small will result in instability and death to the inhabitants without alot of work.
I have experience and still have no desire to battle a small tank to keep it stable. I'm happy with the 4 I have and that I can maintain once a month instead of twice or 3 times a week. Plus when I throw money at mine it at least stays there for a while.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok, well I guess i'm now also a fool XD


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Whoa, i wouldnt even chance that! Smallest i would go is a 6g nanocube setup, i definatly wouldnt do that being a newb to the hobby of salt.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> Ok, well I guess i'm now also a fool XD


Heck, We all knew that bro! 

It's not impossible with a lot of work. But for what you end up spending to learn the hard way you could have had a 55G tank and had a much more stable enviroment. 

Now go feed your ponies and hush.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

ROFLMAO.

But, I do agree, it's better to start with bigger tanks unless your really serious about nano reefs.

I started with a ten gallon tank, in 6 months I was already planning on a bigger tank . Not that it was the hardest darn thing or anything, but I was frustrated with having to limit everything. Two fish, a few hermits, some mushrooms, that's about all I had. When you first get into the saltwater hobby with a small tank your like a kid in a candy store, but also being told you can have only 3 pieces..or fish..ermm...I screwed up there lol. Personally I'd like a pico reef later on, but not now lol.

Speaking of the pony, it would not leave me alone today..that suckers always hungry .


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im a fool too, but only by 4 gallons! i think a medium sized tank (30-55) is a great starting place for some one who is new, the fully enclosed nanos have had alot of succeess. but you will work harder. they take care, and you will experience trouble, that guy just took a tiny tank, and built a stand for it. its not something ive seen for sale, if you got a 24 gal nano, full enclosure. there are basic steps to take to make it easier, but its still work.


----------



## Sushii (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies I still am not sure if it is real or not .... I am far from setting up a tank there is much research to do before I do this ... I need to learn about the perameters and the chemistry of a tank before I so much as mix 1 drop of salt water .....I would like to think that I can start in a year or so ... but after all the research and reading is done . I think that there is alot to learn from the failures of others that will help me from failing from the begining ... with that said I will go back to lurking so that I dont embarrass my self with the stupid questions that probably have been ask oh so many times before . Thanks for the replies all


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

there are no stupid questions, ask anything you want, i know i asked tons of stuff when i started, its really hard to understand some aspects of this. so dont lurk too much, but there is a wealth of knowledge in the pages here. so... when you get tired of just reading, ask away.


----------

